# This is becoming ridiculous



## RaresB (Apr 9, 2011)

As some of you may already know Donavon from Lubixcubes.com has kindly listed a lubix elite for sale on ebay. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120709084787 thats the link. Atm the current bid is 41 and its only been listed for a day and a half. Pretty soon we are going to be paying 80$ for 3x3's. I never knew the demand was so high. I wanted to fetch myself an elite but not for more then 50 dollars and even that is alot. So yea i wanted to know your opinions about this matter.

EDIT : I'm not attacking lubixcubes in anyway; there awesome and its not there fault that it is in such a high demand. (well it is because they make the awesome elite, but you get the point)


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 9, 2011)

Don't pay any price for his cube. There's nothing he does that makes a guhong special. It is just a guhong. Go buy one for yourself and have fun.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 9, 2011)

Lubix = Hype


----------



## Owen (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah.


----------



## RaresB (Apr 9, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> Don't pay any price for his cube. There's nothing he does that makes a guhong special. It is just a guhong. Go buy one for yourself and have fun.


 
Well i see quite a difference inbetween my guhong and my ultimate which i bought from lubix. I do believe he makes them "special" but yea its not worth how much it will sell for.


----------



## JyH (Apr 9, 2011)

What does his edge mod do anyway?
I would recommend just buying Lubix instead of the cubes, you can lube your GuHong yourself, and it also lubes other cubes.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 9, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> Don't pay any price for his cube. There's nothing he does that makes a guhong special. It is just a guhong. Go buy one for yourself and have fun.


 
THANK GOD finally someone who agrees with me ever since the Lubix lube first came out. 
Lubix, including the lube itself and especially the cubes, is a ripoff for suckers.


----------



## RaresB (Apr 9, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> THANK GOD finally someone who agrees with me ever since the Lubix lube first came out.
> Lubix, including the lube itself and especially the cubes, is a ripoff for suckers.


 
Which cubes do u guys use then


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 9, 2011)

pwnAge said:


> Which cubes do u guys use then


 
I use a normal guhong lubed with Lubix. The lube works, but the modifications done to the cube are minimal imo.


----------



## JyH (Apr 9, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> THANK GOD finally someone who agrees with me ever since the Lubix lube first came out.
> Lubix, including the lube itself and especially the cubes, is a ripoff for suckers.


 
Why pay $20 to lube 30 cubes when you can pay around $5 for CRC/Jig-a-Loo, which seem to turn out better for me (once they are broken in).


----------



## wontolla (Apr 9, 2011)

pwnAge said:


> ... its not their fault that it is in such a high demand. (well it is because they make the awesome elite, but you get the point)



But it is! The higher the demand, the higher the price.
Businesses deliberately have shortage of goods to increase their value. Although this only works when there is no competition.


----------



## JyH (Apr 9, 2011)

Imagine the price of the "Lubix ELITE ZhanChi".


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 9, 2011)

I want one. i might offer up to 60$ only because i've been waiting for like 6 months and i don't want a regular guhong.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 9, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> I want one. i might offer up to 60$ only because i've been waiting for like 6 months and i don't want a regular guhong.


 
But what you're buying is still a regular GuHong.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Apr 9, 2011)

I haven't bought anything from Lubix yet, but if I were to, I would be doing it largely to save myself the time of tensioning and lubing a cube, rather than for some magical quality of the cube I couldn't get anywhere else.

To wit, I would value my time at maybe $20 an hour at least (less if the work I was doing was mostly for educational purposes, but that's a different matter. Also, others may not value my time at the same amount, but that's also a different matter). As I understand, the premium we pay for a tensioned and lubed Ultimate is about $10. So if I thought the mods were worth it, and that they would take me more than half an hour to do myself, then it would make sense for me to buy the Ultimate for $20.

[EDIT: I'm not sure how this consideration would change if I were living on my parents' dime, which I am.]

Having said that, I still don't know that I'd be willing to pay more than $20 for a cube, especially given how fast hardware is evolving. It's possible that the cube for which I pay $40 today is obsolete in less than a year. To put that into perspective, $40 is, like, a pretty fancy steak. Or a microwave...

That was pretty hypothetical. Hopefully my point is still clear. 

tl;dr: I have no point.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 9, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> But what you're buying is still a regular GuHong.


 
I tried out nicks and ryans. I like them.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 9, 2011)

The lubix cubes are of really good quality, but there comes a point when you're buying the name not the cube. I'm not saying the lubix cubes are overcharged, a lot of work is put into them. On ebay, the price is up to the buyers.


----------



## Calvin Laza (Apr 9, 2011)

I've lubed some of my cubes with Lubix, some other cubes with 30k shock/differential silicone oil, and yet a few other cubes with 50k weight shock/differential silicone oil; and I like Lubix the most.

I have an ultimate guhong and a POM guhong; although I'm definitely seeing the improvement in the ultimate, I still prefer lubixed lingyuns most of all so far.

My new rule is that any new potential main cube gets the Lubix treatment. The rest get shock oil. I never ever use CRC or Jigaloo or any cheap spray cans. Tried Maru lube, but I'm not a big fan of weak water based solutions. I think silicone based Astro-Glide is better than Maru lube, lasts longer, and at least you know it is made for skin contact.


----------



## JyH (Apr 9, 2011)

I liked the original GuHongs, I think the thing that changed them was the Black to Silver screw change.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 9, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> I tried out nicks and ryans. I like them.


 
It's still nothing special. The mods are not hard to do. Took me 15 minutes the first time doing it.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 9, 2011)

JyH said:


> I liked the original GuHongs, I think the thing that changed them was the Black to Silver screw change.


 
And the new cores as well.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 9, 2011)

To be fair, my elite is very broken in and it definitely has a different feel to it then an elite out of your mailbox.


----------



## Calvin Laza (Apr 9, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> It's still nothing special. The mods are not hard to do. Took me 15 minutes the first time doing it.


 
Has the "elite" mod been made available to the public? I thought only the "ultimate" one was.


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 9, 2011)

I like to be positive! So if you pay 50$ for a cube , the first solve you make with it has cost you 50$. When you have done the second solve they would have cost you 25$ each. So it doesn't take long before each solve cost less than 1$??


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 9, 2011)

Schmidt said:


> I like to be positive! So if you pay 50$ for a cube , the first solve you make with it has cost you 50$. When you have done the second solve they would have cost you 25$ each. So it does'nt take long before each solve cost less than 1$??


 
...That...made no sense. I understand the value of something decreases from use, but half each time?!


----------



## CubeLTD (Apr 9, 2011)

I think most mods are really a placebo effects. I can't speak about Elite, but I know I sanded the corner of my Rubik Cube, for a good 30 minutes, and there really was no different. But I made myself believe that there was for like the first 5 minute of solving it afterwards.


----------



## CubicNL (Apr 9, 2011)

If you only sanded down a rubiks brand once, you can't really speak for any mods...


----------



## CubeLTD (Apr 9, 2011)

CubicNL said:


> If you only sanded down a rubiks brand once, you can't really speak for any mods...


 
Of course, I was only saying my 2 cents base on my story+ observations on some replies to the thread. And that's why I also said "think".


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 9, 2011)

it makes sense. price and demand. If you were the guy selling those cubes you would do the same.

He has tutorials to do the mod so its not lik its a secret. If you want an elite just make it yourself.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 9, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> it makes sense. price and demand. If you were the guy selling those cubes you would do the same.
> 
> *He has tutorials* to do the mod so its not lik its a secret. If you want an elite just make it yourself.


Not for Elite.


----------



## cyoubx (Apr 9, 2011)

1. Lubix is now an oligopoly since Diff Oil is a substitution.
2. eBay is a smart idea on their part since it gives a better idea of consumers' WTP.
3. High demand = economic profit for Lubix.

Lubix's pricing is completely called for. If people are comfortable with such a high price, there is no reason why Lubix would drop the price.


----------



## mitch1234 (Apr 9, 2011)

I do have to say the mods on the Guhongs do have a placebo effect. You think their really good but the only thing the mod does is loosen it, the mod (48-point edge mod is nice for tight Guhong like the POM Guhong but still not a very nice cube, it is away to locky) has little or no effect on the actual turning on the cube.b I have tried an Ultimate Guhong i think it was an okay cube but nothing like the old Guhong ( the once that came out in the first month of release were the BEST).


----------



## Calvin Laza (Apr 9, 2011)

It isn't a placebo effect. I notice a definite improvement while taking turns switching between an ultimate guhong and a nearly identical lubixed non-ultimate, both cubes with the same wear and tear and same tension.


----------



## Olji (Apr 9, 2011)

the 48-point edge mod takes away some weird clicking from the guhong, got 2 with that mod and 2 without, I feel a difference in the turning, it isnt affecting the performance much though, it just gives it a different feel (that I like)


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 9, 2011)

Anyone here bidding any more on the elite?


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 9, 2011)

>$25 for a 3x3 is lolpathetic.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 9, 2011)

I know.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 9, 2011)

First off, I've modded my A5 to a Haiyan Memory myself, as it seemed very easy and I was strapped for cash at the time. 

I bought the Ultimate a few days ago, for $20. To me, that's worth it, as I don't feel like doing the mod. The Elite to me is too much work for little increase in performance. It seems to be mainly hype for an Elite. 

For lubing, I've ordered a Lubix syringe, and am waiting for it. For now, I am using 50k diff silicone oil, and it is much better than any spray/watery lubrication I've used before. If Lubix Lube isn't too different from 50k diff oil, I'll continue using 50k instead. I'd rather pay $8 for a huge amount of 50k that performs similarly then $10 for a tiny amount of Lubix.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 9, 2011)

cyoubx said:


> 1. Lubix is now an oligopoly since Diff Oil is a substitution.



Or even btter, just buy some silicone oil from hardware stores. Lubixs is basically putting on fancy stickers on these cheap honey and selling them for some ridiculously high prices.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 10, 2011)

66 frickin dollars???!!!?!?!?!?!?!?! I want one but not that bad. :fp


----------



## aronpm (Apr 10, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> ...That...made no sense. I understand the value of something decreases from use, but half each time?!


 :fp
It didn't become half each time in his example, it became a half after the SECOND solve. 1/2. After the third solve each solve would be worth 1/3. After four solves it would be worth 1/4. See a trend there?


----------



## Calvin Laza (Apr 10, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> 66 frickin dollars???!!!?!?!?!?!?!?! I want one but not that bad. :fp


It is still early. I predict it will go for well over 100 dollars. With ebay it is silly to bid big early, even if you really want the item, that will just drive the price up early. The real battle begins a few minutes prior to the closing of the auction, when all the serious buyers who watched the item try to "snipe" it.


----------



## Calvin Laza (Apr 10, 2011)

aronpm said:


> :fp
> It didn't become half each time in his example, it became a half after the SECOND solve. 1/2. After the third solve each solve would be worth 1/3. After four solves it would be worth 1/4. See a trend there?


 
Hmmm, maybe I can afford to spend 1,000 for a cube, then. Because after 10,000 solves that would only cost 10 cents!?

When you buy a cube you pay for a cube. You don't lease it per solve.


----------



## NaeosPsy (Apr 10, 2011)

Calvin Laza said:


> It is still early. I predict it will go for well over 100 dollars. With ebay it is silly to bid big early, even if you really want the item, that will just drive the price up early. The real battle begins a few minutes prior to the closing of the auction, when all the serious buyers who watched the item try to "snipe" it.


 
That would be really lame. xD


----------



## Olji (Apr 10, 2011)

thats how online auctioning works >.<


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 10, 2011)

Calvin Laza said:


> It is still early. I predict it will go for well over 100 dollars. With ebay it is silly to bid big early, even if you really want the item, that will just drive the price up early. The real battle begins a few minutes prior to the closing of the auction, when all the serious buyers who watched the item try to "snipe" it.


Next Black Elite. Sniping time. Or not.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 10, 2011)

Haha I tried a few bids, see how far that guy put his max, and made the price go up 30 dollars. Sucks to be that guy XD

I want to see how far he put his max bid but I don't wana pay in case I go over his max bid lmao


----------



## Olji (Apr 10, 2011)

well, he will treasure the cube more now


----------



## Dene (Apr 10, 2011)

LMAO what a bunch of duped fools. Anybody that pays more than this for their cube is wasting their money.



deathbypapercutz said:


> To wit


 
Lolwut you're joking right? Nobody actually says that XD


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 11, 2011)

Will someone make me one? I'll pay 35$. It's just that me+ modding = broken cube/ 20$ wasted. I want the corners polished like how Donovan does it too.


----------



## JyH (Apr 11, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> Will someone make me one? I'll pay 35$. It's just that me+ modding = broken cube/ 20$ wasted. I want the corners polished like how Donovan does it too.


 
Since when is a regular GuHong $20?
And you can't just have anyone make you one, there's apparently a special way to mod it or something.


----------



## gundamslicer (Apr 11, 2011)

All the cube is, is a guhong with edge mod and v5 mod with av core right?


----------



## satellitedanny (Apr 11, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> THANK GOD finally someone who agrees with me ever since the Lubix lube first came out.
> Lubix, including the lube itself and especially the cubes, is a ripoff for suckers.


you can also make one using Lubix or the Alternative (Look at avatar for info)


----------



## Logan (Apr 11, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> Will someone make me one? I'll pay 35$. It's just that me+ modding = broken cube/ 20$ wasted. I want the corners polished like how Donovan does it too.


 
Why would someone make you one for $35 if they will go for even higher.

Here is how the price of an item works:





The more scarce an item becomes, the higher the price. Likewise, If the demand for an item goes up, the price will be driven up.

The Lubix Elite is expensive because the supply is small (only Lubix knows how to make it/is the only supplier (that I know of)), and the demand (and hype) is very high.


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 11, 2011)

I was thinking about getting an ultimate guhong. Now, not so much. I just don't think it's worth it. Unless there is some significant differrence.


----------



## hanwu (Apr 11, 2011)

It's Very simple:

1. If buying it makes you happy and you think it's worth it, just buy it.
2. If you think it's not worth it, just don't buy it.


----------



## Godmil (Apr 11, 2011)

hanwu said:


> It's Very simple:
> 
> 1. If buying it makes you happy and you think it's worth it, just buy it.
> 2. If you thank it's not worth it, just don't buy it.


 
Exactly.
Also if you're running a business time is money. I'm sure there are a lot of kids on this forum who have all the free time in the world, but if you're charging someone for a service to earn a living the cost has to be related to the time that went into it. if the Elite does take 3 hours to do then he was seriously undercharging when he was selling them before.


----------



## wontolla (Apr 11, 2011)

Bidders with (0) feedback. It looks like some people created new (fake) eBay accounts just to rocket the auction. They obviously won't pay the $150 (and counting).


----------



## Bapao (Apr 11, 2011)

Lubix lasts a long time if you don't over do it. I've lubed at least 20 cubes with it and my tube is still 1/2 full.
I'd really like to try the ELITE though. Have been wanting one for a while now but am not willing to bid for one at these prices...


----------



## EricReese (Apr 11, 2011)

wontolla said:


> Bidders with (0) feedback. It looks like some people created new (fake) eBay accounts just to rocket the auction. They obviously won't pay the $150 (and counting).


 
huh...? Its at 90 and counting, not 150 and counting. wtf?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 11, 2011)

Wait, so I think I understood this all wrong, and need some clarification.

He completely stopped selling Elites on his site (which were available for ~$35), and now only sells it through ebay, where the prices can get jacked up real high (~$90?!) through bidding? Genius.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 11, 2011)

Would anyone be interested in knockoff Elites?

I could just produce them in exactly the same way and sell them cheaper.


----------



## Shamankian (Apr 11, 2011)

Also, he overselled some time ago and the people who had bought the elite had to wait for quite some time and I assume that's pretty bad for his business so he will try to avoid that happening again.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 11, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Would anyone be interested in knockoff Elites?
> 
> I could just produce them in exactly the same way and sell them cheaper.


 
Go for it. Name it like, Kirlites?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 11, 2011)

<Kirjava> Extreme Colourful Ultimate [Moobix] Ultra Guhong


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 11, 2011)

I see potential profit to be made by those already having an elite


----------



## Bapao (Apr 11, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Would anyone be interested in knockoff Elites?
> 
> I could just produce them in exactly the same way and sell them cheaper.


 
Sure ;o) How much are you asking? I'll even design and print logo stickers for you if you like ;o) Just need to come up with a name...


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 11, 2011)

idk, I've not though about it much. I'd need to buy up some guhongs.

could sell them somewhere between $30 and $40 and easily make a profit while undercutting lubix.


----------



## Chappi (Apr 11, 2011)

How can a bid be at 150 something, and just minutes later it is down to 91!?!? Strange isnt it! Looks to me as if s.o. was trying to find out about the highest bid and then cancelled his bid! Sorry for any poor english, i'm German


----------



## Jostle (Apr 11, 2011)

You make it sound that germans don't speak english.


----------



## Godmil (Apr 11, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> idk, I've not though about it much. I'd need to buy up some guhongs.
> 
> could sell them somewhere between $30 and $40 and easily make a profit while undercutting lubix.


 
you're willing to put in 3 hours of tedious work for what £15-20? Sure, go for it, see how long it lasts


----------



## Chappi (Apr 11, 2011)

Jostle said:


> You make it sound that germans don't speak english.


 
They definately do. But in my case i'm a lil bit out of practice


----------



## TheManInBlack (Apr 11, 2011)

I believe Lubix is a waste of time. His ultimates are easy to duplicate,

Inventor of lubix using his lame marketing scheme 
"IZ takes meh two hours to do mod, Hurr lets rwaise dah price Becawze Peoples will alwayz supports meh."

Seriously I can do his ultimate mod in 30 minutes. And I can buy the same lubricant at my hobby store 75% less than what he offers. Want my advice, DO NOT get his cubes. I have an ultimate for 15 bucks, and i made it myself. 

I can buy the same lube, equivalent to lubix for $5.00 at my local hobby store, and I can buy a GuHong for about $10.00. And I can mod it easily with tools around the house 

His selling tactics are even lamer; In fact I cannot believe all you cubers are falling for it. Dan buys some silicone from a local store for a very low price. Stuffs it in his handy dispenser and sells it for 75% more than what he actually bought it for. He is practically laughing at us every time we press the "Buy" button. (My grandpa used to own a store and he taught me trade secrets and such"

The guy that is selling lubix is a terrible businessman, and while i don’t actually own a business myself, I know when a seller is getting desperate and too ahead of himself. I Pity those who buy lubix just to support a cuber. In fact i think that’s the lamest excuse i have ever heard. What’s even worse is that some cubers buy it just for the stickers. 

And every time some one over hypes this cube&lube (Which is barely modded in the first place) another one gets suckered in to his scheme. I say forget lubix and stop making such a big deal over it. And maybe the creator will lower his price reasonably (Which i highly doubt) 

Oh and I met the creator at a comp and purchased this lube for $20.00 and was surprised and thought it was the best and well worth the price, when i went home i showed it my grandmother (A train builder fan), and she pulled out a truckload of it and with a couple of experiments i noticed it was very similar to lubix. And she said she purchased it recently for about $15.00. And its is a lot of it, not a little overpriced syringe.

Seriously cubers, Why pay more for less, When you could be paying less for more.


----------



## wontolla (Apr 11, 2011)

I suspect Kirjava is the highest bidder. He wants people to associate $100 with the Lubix Elite so he can sell his knockoffs for $75.


----------



## cycle (Apr 11, 2011)

TheManInBlack said:


> I believe Lubix is a waste of time. His ultimates are easy to duplicate,
> 
> Seriously cubers, Why pay more for less, When you could be paying less for more.



i see where u are coming from...but think about it again.

a regular guy can buy a guhong for 10-15. he is selling the ultimate which is a modded guhong for 5-10 more.

that's nothing for 20-60 minutes of work. it's not a ripoff. some ppl don't know how to mod a cube. i am not sure...he might even have to pay taxes for running a store.

another thing i am not sure about...but he seems like an innovator in the speedcuber community. he probably invented the mod and found a really amazing lube. so what if he is selling a lube with 50% profit. that's nothing when we talk about these small amounts of money. i doubt he can make a living off modding cubes :/

the elite...idk how much work it is. i am not happy he is selling that on ebay. i sent him an email to ask when they would be available again cause i was curious and for 35 i guess i considered it. next day he changed the site and linked to ebay. got no email from him yet...

i think more ppl will start doing elites now. someone should post a guide for ultimate and elite mod. on a sidenote i'd be interested to see mods for other cubes -.- (haiyans haiyan, mini type c...etc.)


----------



## Chappi (Apr 11, 2011)

Donovan isnt answering any Email i think! Tried to contact him 3 weeks ago and i got no answer too!


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 11, 2011)

Godmil said:


> you're willing to put in 3 hours of tedious work for what £15-20? Sure, go for it, see how long it lasts


 
you honestly think it'd take me 3 hours to duplicate the product?


----------



## qqwref (Apr 11, 2011)

TheManInBlack said:


> I can do his ultimate mod in 30 minutes ... I can buy the same lube, equivalent to lubix for $5.00 at my local hobby store, and I can buy a GuHong for about $10.00. And I can mod it easily with tools around the house


Then you wouldn't be the one buying it for more than $15, would you? You're really young so your time is worth basically nothing (since you can't get a real job at this point), and as you've said you _already have the tools_. For someone who didn't already have the tools, and valued their time at (say) $20 an hour, it would be a very good idea to buy one. Obviously, the target market is not people who will be happy to do the mod at home for free.



TheManInBlack said:


> Dan buys some silicone from a local store for a very low price. Stuffs it in his handy dispenser and sells it for 75% more than what he actually bought it for. He is practically laughing at us every time we press the "Buy" button. (My grandpa used to own a store and he taught me trade secrets and such" ... The guy that is selling lubix is a terrible businessman


Did your grandpa ever tell you that stores are in business in order to make a profit? That's pretty important, and in fact I'd say anyone who makes a clear profit is already a pretty good businessman. Lubix costs more because of convenience to the user: either you can spend a minute buying it, or spend a lot more of your time doing the research, going to a hardware store, and finding and buying the generic equivalent. Again, if you don't see how that's useful, just don't buy - you're not the target market anyway.



TheManInBlack said:


> another one gets suckered in to his scheme.


Do you actually understand the difference between "scam" and "business"? It sounds like you don't.



TheManInBlack said:


> Seriously cubers, Why pay more for less, When you could be paying less for more.


Why pay more for something that you know works, when you could pay less for something that seems similar but might not work as well?


----------



## Chappi (Apr 11, 2011)

Maybe s.o. should seriously get a Elite no matter what the Price will be in that insane auction. Then rip the cube apart and post what all the modding is all about! BTW i think he uses alpha 1 cores in the Elite!


----------



## TheManInBlack (Apr 11, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Then you wouldn't be the one buying it for more than $15, would you? You're really young so your time is worth basically nothing (since you can't get a real job at this point), and as you've said you _already have the tools_. For someone who didn't already have the tools, and valued their time at (say) $20 an hour, it would be a very good idea to buy one. Obviously, the target market is not people who will be happy to do the mod at home for free.
> 
> I would buy it for more than $15.00, of course HOW would be the question, Unless I bought the cube from Izovire or another cube store i could be paying an extra couple bucks. But by buying from amazon or a store that has the cheap price i could SAVE a couple bucks. (Besides the point of being young and not getting a real job, What job is "Real" Maybe you should look up the definition of "Real" because any job is "Real")
> 
> ...



I would buy it for more than $15.00, of course HOW would be the question, Unless I bought the cube from Izovire or another cube store i could be paying an extra couple bucks. But by buying from amazon or a store that has the cheap price i could SAVE a couple bucks. (Besides the point of being young and not getting a real job, What job is "Real" Maybe you should look up the definition of "Real" because any job is "Real")

And how much is sandpaper or a little file, Hmmm OH I GOT IT $2.00 OMG I IZ POOR NOWZ. 



that makes the total $17.00 HeHeHe still cheaper. 


Why pay more for something that you know works but is overly priced and is possible to make at home, when you could pay less for a product that was made from your hands for much cheaper, rather than giving your money to a man looking for your money, which could therefore lower the quality of that very product?


----------



## Shamankian (Apr 11, 2011)

Are you saying YOU aren't looking for money? Or the shop who sells you the sandpaper or a little file? I'm sure they are "looking for money" too, just like any other shop. Anything else would be stupid. And Donavon actually set the price at 0.01 dollar in the beginning, it's not really him upping the price in this case.


----------



## TheManInBlack (Apr 11, 2011)

Shamankian said:


> . And Donavon actually set the price at 0.01 dollar in the beginning, it's not really him upping the price in this case.



He is upping the price by limiting the amount of cubes he is putting out look at this direct quote from his website 



> Lastly, I’ve been unsure as to how to re-list the ELITE cube, so for now I am going to be building 1 ELITE a week, and do them as auctions on eBay. The demand is so high for them, that unless I had 100 of them ready now, there is no way I could put them on my site. So eBay it is. Good luck in grabbing one!


----------



## Jostle (Apr 11, 2011)

Do you have something against Donovan personally? ...... umad


----------



## Shamankian (Apr 11, 2011)

TheManInBlack said:


> He is upping the price by limiting the amount of cubes he is putting out look at this direct quote from his website



AHA! So he is upping the price by.. not wanting to spend even MORE time on making MORE cubes!? I KNEW IT!


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 11, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Would anyone be interested in knockoff Elites?
> 
> I could just produce them in exactly the same way and sell them cheaper.


 Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheManInBlack (Apr 11, 2011)

Shamankian said:


> AHA! So he is upping the price by.. not wanting to spend even MORE time on making MORE cubes!? I KNEW IT!



He knows he can make more cubes, In fact if it takes him three hours to mod one cube then it would be easy to make at least three a week 

But this wouldn't get him the most money, for the less work time 

look at this 


1 ELITE a week=100 

3 ELITES a week= about $33.00 

So instead of producing three ELITES for about 9 hours of work, he can produce 1 ELITE for three hours for about the same price as producing three 

Another tactic he is using is he is selling it on ebay. So if a desperate cuber wants his cube they will have to beat the highest bidder, which could boost up a price for one cube. He is using a supply and demand tactic.


----------



## Shamankian (Apr 11, 2011)

A SUPPLY AND DEMAND tactic.. Isn't this what marketing is all about? Also, if he was to make.. let's say 3 ELITEs which is 9 hours.. and 75 Ultimates which would equal to 75*0.5 (takes 30 minutes), so that's 37.5 hours there too. If I was working that much just for Ultimates I sure as hell wouldn't use SIX extra hours a week for a bit more. And as for the ebay thing.. well.. Someone might get lucky aswell and buy it for 5 dollars because everyone elses interwebz shuts down no?


----------



## qqwref (Apr 11, 2011)

TheManInBlack said:


> Besides the point of being young and not getting a real job, What job is "Real" Maybe you should look up the definition of "Real" because any job is "Real"


Amazing arrogance there. For me, a job counts as a real job when you work regularly and get paid regularly. Cutting your neighbor's lawn occasionally doesn't count (in fact anything you can get at your age, which I assume to be 10 or so, doesn't count).



TheManInBlack said:


> Why pay more for something that you know works but is overly priced and is possible to make at home, when you could pay less for a product that was made from your hands for much cheaper


Generally, it would be either because you don't want to spend the time it would take to make it yourself, or because you think you couldn't replicate the quality of the one you can buy. You don't seem to care about time at all (most people would) but even in that case you'd only go to, say, Outback Steakhouse if you didn't think you could make an equally good meal at home.



TheManInBlack said:


> rather than giving your money to a man looking for your money, which could therefore lower the quality of that very product?


You cannot be serious.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 11, 2011)

TheManInBlack said:


> He knows he can make more cubes, In fact if it takes him three hours to mod one cube then it would be easy to make at least three a week
> 
> But this wouldn't get him the most money, for the less work time
> 
> ...


 
Will you stop hatin' on lubix? If you don't like him you should just chill. I don't say i agree with his actions, but you have to understand that he is trying to help. Seriously, you remind me of Rubiksgod.


----------



## TheManInBlack (Apr 11, 2011)

Shamankian said:


> A SUPPLY AND DEMAND tactic.. Isn't this what marketing is all about? Also, if he was to make.. let's say 3 ELITEs which is 9 hours.. and 75 Ultimates which would equal to 75*0.5 (takes 30 minutes), so that's 37.5 hours there too. If I was working that much just for Ultimates I sure as hell wouldn't use SIX extra hours a week for a bit more. And as for the ebay thing.. well.. Someone might get lucky aswell and buy it for 5 dollars because everyone elses interwebz shuts down no?


 
No. marketing is not about supply and demand, Once a company restricts their products and raises the price, consumers are going to look for other solutions. And the company is going to start hurting money wise.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 11, 2011)

people need to stop feeding the trolls.


----------

